# Hi, im writing fantasy



## jimmyC (Dec 2, 2011)

im looking for a pro who has published successfully before to take a look at a sample (around 50 pages) and tell me if my writing is up to scratch and is pro, publishable quality. If interested, please message me. (its MG) Thanks a million!


----------



## Nickie (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi there Jimmy, and welcome to the forums. I'm a published author, but not into the fantasy genre, so I'm not well qualified to judge such writings.


----------



## candid petunia (Dec 2, 2011)

Welcome to WF, Jimmy.  People would be interested in reading your works if you give them feedback on theirs.


----------



## Bloggsworth (Dec 2, 2011)

Isn't everybody. Welcome.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi Jimmy, You have picked a genre with a lot of competition. The best way to check is to use your ten introductory posts going through the fantasy section giving some crit to others, then post a sample of your work, not 50 pages but one or two thousand words at most. That is enough to give a good idea of your writing ability and short enough to encourage people to read through and comment. I doubt if your present approach will get any takers, most people here like to stay within the forum.


----------



## Gumby (Dec 2, 2011)

Hi Jimmy, welcome.


----------



## Offeiriad (Dec 2, 2011)

Greetings and welcome.


----------

